# Concerened about my Pups Size!! Help!!



## bobbyh09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey I have a 7 month old Vizsla and I know that height and size all depends on the Sire and Dam but I was wondering what an average weight and Height of a 6-7 month old vizsla pup should be.. I'm concerned my pup is going to be short.. He is really long and isn't very tall I would say about 16-17in at the shoulder.. the weight isn't what I'm worried about.. I am training him to hunt and want him to be taller than what he is.. thanks for any help you may be able to give me.. Oh Mason is his Name and he is my first Vizsla and my first hunting dog.. 
Thanks again


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bobby

There probably isn't an average that you can plot him against. He's really not done growing yet, and he'll most likely do a lot more growing in the next 6 months. You can kind of get an idea at a year old, bit some dogs blow that theory out of the water. My last one was a little shrimp at a year old. At 2 he was 22" and 46 lbs. His heaviest weight was right about 50lbs.

I do have a question though, and please don't take offense. Why is his height important for hunting? A smallish dog can be an advantage when you have to carry him around, and get him in and out of the truck. I've hunted V's for many years, and other than deep water ducks, and geese (and that's more about their water ability), they don't have a problem handling a larger bird.


----------



## bobbyh09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Gunnr.. thanks for the reply.. 
To answer your question.. His height is not a huge deal but I am concerened that he will have trouble working through tall grass and CRP... I have no doubt about his abilities and I love this dog and am very impressed with him.. I'm not sure where you are from but I'm from Minnesota and when you add snow to the tall CRP dogs have a tough time with it.. I'm not offended at all I really appriciate your reply and I agree with you that having a smaller dog has its advantages.. 
Thanks for your help!!


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

My female is very small for a v. She has no trouble with stamina or getting through tall grass - she bounds like a deer. I wouldn't worry about it too much.

What's nice about my girl is she is also more muscular than your average v. She's not the tall blonde type, lol.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

bobbyh09

I live in Connecticut. The cover here is really thick with mountain laurel, wild azalea, wild grape, wild berries of different types, kudzu, bitterweet, and the nastiest briars you've ever seen. These briars can be a couple inches in diameter and have thorns close to an inch long, and they are thick. We use protective vests for the dogs.
I've had my Vizsla's in the fields right before the 1st and 2nd cuttings of grass that are between knee and thigh high. They just sort of bound through it. It's kind of cool to watch 'em.
If I had to hunt tall grass like that, I'd probably switch to an electronic beeper collar, with point mode. I normally just have a bell


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter is our first V. We've had Rotties before him so we like big dogs. Dexter is 6 1/2 months old and he's 23 inches at the shoulder and 49 lbs. Based on what I've seen on the forum he's gonna be a monster V.


----------

